# Wireless not working after going through the handbook

## VerodaClient

Hello,

First off, sorry for the obviously newbie question but I'd really appreciate some help here..

Basically, while I was going through the Gentoo Handbook I used the handy script "net-setup" to get my wireless card going.

I was using the livecd and typed this command:

```
net-setup wlan0
```

and it worked a treat!  Now, having finished the install I rebooted with the cd out but the wireless does not work.

Did I forget to save some settings or something?  I have net.wlan0 in rc-update and I can see my wireless card if I type ipconfig wlan0 but nothing happens.

I tried running dhcpcd on wlan0  but it spits back:

```
wlan0: read_interface: No such file or directory
```

I know it CAN work as it worked fine during the install...  My wireless card is an Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and so I think I need the module iwl3945.

I ran this command:

```
modprobe iwl3945
```

and it looked like it worked (didnt give an error) but still nothing...

Any ideas?  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------

## slackline

 *VerodaClient wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> First off, sorry for the obviously newbie question but I'd really appreciate some help here..
> 
> Basically, while I was going through the Gentoo Handbook I used the handy script "net-setup" to get my wireless card going.
> ...

 

LiveCD is not the best source for doing a fresh install, but it can work (and it sounds as though you've succeeded (to an extent).

 *VerodaClient wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did I forget to save some settings or something?  I have net.wlan0 in rc-update and I can see my wireless card if I type ipconfig wlan0 but nothing happens.
> 
> I tried running dhcpcd on wlan0  but it spits back:
> ...

 

How is the card configured?  The tools for configuring wireless cards are in the package net-wireless/wireless-tools.  If you've not emerged that then do so and show the output of 'iwconfig' and then try configuring manually.

 *VerodaClient wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I ran this command:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You can check to see what modules are loaded using 'lsmod'

Long term I'd recommend considering using net-misc/wicd to manage wireless (and wired) interfaces.

slack

----------

## VerodaClient

Thanks for the quick reply Slack!

I installed wireless-tools there and tried a few things (set the ESSID to be Netgear and turned of key as there is none on it for troubleshooting)

If I run iwconfig wlan0 get:

```

wlan0 IEEE 802.11abg ESSID:"NETGEAR"

Mode: Managed Access Point: Not Associated Tx-Power=0 dBm

Retry long limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off

Encryption key:off

Power Management:off

```

I looked in lsmod but am not sure what I'm looking for in there...  sorry I'm not better at this..

I'll emeger wicd now and see if that helps at all.  Thanks again!

----------

## slackline

 *VerodaClient wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If I run iwconfig wlan0 get:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thats good and is indicative that the card is working.

 *VerodaClient wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I looked in lsmod but am not sure what I'm looking for in there...  sorry I'm not better at this..

 

You should see a list of modules that are loaded, check that the module you are trying to load (iwl3945) is actually listed.

 *VerodaClient wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'll emeger wicd now and see if that helps at all.  Thanks again!

 

See Wiki article on installation and configuration

----------

## VerodaClient

So weird.. I emerged livecd-tools to get the net-setup script.  Did a net-setup wlan0 and went through the same steps I had done before but no joy.

Weird

----------

## cach0rr0

with a properly configured kernel, at the very least you should be able to fire off wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd by hand, and get connected

can you go to pastebin.com and put your kernel configuration there? Also I would like to see your lspci -n so i can see what driver you should be using.

If we can get you connected with wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd manually, then it is much easier to troubleshoot - in such a case wicd will be your friend, as it precludes you from needing to configure /etc/conf.d/net by hand. If you don't like wicd, it will still let us know your drivers and whatnot are in order, and that we simply need to help you configure your /etc/conf.d/net appropriately.

----------

